# Please can I order...



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

my new calender yet ? 

I need to get my lady a nice Christmas present :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

You can still get the 2004 ones , maybe she will not notice :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Daft 'apeth !

She's a ruddy teacher ! :roll:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Daft 'apeth !
> 
> She's a ruddy teacher ! :roll:


Do you not have a MARKER pen to alter it :lol:

I dont know when the 05 will be finished , i dont think the pic's have been chosen yet ,,,,,sorry


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Steve? :roll:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Get her a lovely ladies fleece instead! And a watch (2 left)


----------

